# Hawaiian soda bottles



## bigbadhonu (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello gang,
 Here is some nice hawaiian soda`s that I pick up from a private sale.There was about 50 hutchinsons and about 25 crown tops and a load of about 100 abm and acl`s.They were under a house for about 20 years in boxes and it was a score for me,Aloha


----------



## bigbadhonu (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is another photo,Aloha


----------



## grime5 (Dec 21, 2008)

super nice bottles you got there. im going to get me a hutch from hawaii one day. later greg


----------



## bigbadhonu (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you Greg,
 Yes they sure are nice and pretty good shape.Aloha


----------



## 808 50th State (Jan 5, 2009)

kip, nice collection you picked up, killing um on e bay


----------



## kalai (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi kip, very nice bottles, I like the ones on ebay, I want more.
 me and Dan have not been digging of a while, I want to go soon, I will let you know, aloha.

 Chris


----------

